# Depression Relief



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

For a long time I've been searching for something natural to cure my depression since meds always give me an allergic reaction. Well I finally found something that works. I've been using Joy Essential Oil and it's been giving me relief even when my depression is at its worst. Its healing benefits is based on aromatherapy.

"Aromatherapy is the practice of using the natural oils extracted from flowers, bark, stems, leaves, roots or other parts of a plant to enhance psychological and physical well-being. The inhaled aroma from these "essential" oils is widely believed to stimulate brain function."

I basically put about 3 drops of it on my wrist and inhale it, and surprisingly, it immediately uplifts my mood and takes away the deep pain in my chest from being depressed. When my depression is more severe I have to inhale it multiple times a day. Sorry if this sounds crazy. ^^' I know maybe no one will believe me, but I thought of posting this because it really helps with my depression, especially when I was at my breaking point, and maybe this could help someone out there too.

I get it from here: 
https://www.youngliving.com/en_US/products/essential-oils/blends/joy-essential-oil

Well, I hope this post helps someone out there


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Seems nice and I'm glad its helping you. I just don't want to spend $50 on an item and it doesn't help.


----------



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Seems nice and I'm glad its helping you. I just don't want to spend $50 on it and it doesn't help.


Thank you! ^^ Yeah, I know what you mean. My sister recommended it to me thinking it might help (she buys other oils on the site), but I was ignoring it for a good while cause of the price and what if it doesn't work? I wish it was cheaper. But I've been using it for 2 months now and there's still a lot of oil left. Not even two-thirds gone. I'm hoping it'll last me six months or more.

Maybe it will be on sale on Black Friday.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

winterspell said:


> Thank you! ^^ Yeah, I know what you mean. My sister recommended it to me thinking it might help (she buys other oils on the site), but I was ignoring it for a good while cause of the price and what if it doesn't work? I wish it was cheaper. But I've been using it for 2 months now and there's still a lot of oil left. Not even two-thirds gone. I'm hoping it'll last me six months or more.
> 
> Maybe it will be on sale on Black Friday.


Idk, I so want to try it. I might put it on my Christmas list.


----------



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Idk, I so want to try it. I might put it on my Christmas list.


Okay  Hope you can get it for Christmas.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You don't sound crazy, there are many substances out there that can help any variety of health ailments, they don't have to be drugs. I find this common setiment that natural products cost too much. Well if you don't have whatever pharmaceutical drug insured, you are likely paying just as much if not more for your western medical drugs and related treatments, especially for those who have to PAY to see doctors, ie Americans.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Kind of on topic, but kind of off topic (without derailing). 

I think breathing exercises help and--how do I put this?--"in the moment" meditation. Nothing cheesy, like "ooohmm" or anything, just taking 5 minutes to focus on breathing and if your thoughts stray, to think of being in the now. No past, no future, in the now with each breath. It's been kind of helping me. Not a cure all, but nothing you have to pay for.

Just 5 minutes. Once day. (Or more if you're super stressed.) It's a trial the first couple times, because you want to do stuff or you feel silly, like I did. But just remember you have time. And then focus on being exactly in time, in the moment. It's really therapeutic, I think. 

I can't remember...10th time? It was like a veil being taken off. Oxygenating your blood does make you happier. Scientific fact, but also, psychologically, taking a break from the beat down that is thinking of past things and the things to come is a nice feeling.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Something recent I've been trying is lavender oil.. just the standard variety from your grocers. The back labeling says for temporary stress relief, apply twice daily behind the neck, on forehead and on the temples. It is supposed to be calming but you don't have to pay the $50 price tag. 

Not sure of immediate relief, but I'm sure it's got a good background effect. At night I will do this. I think essential oils will marry with meditation very well. Still practicing meditation.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

I had tried Aromatherapy, it is really helpful in stress and depression relief. You can try it with medication...


----------



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

Noca said:


> You don't sound crazy, there are many substances out there that can help any variety of health ailments, they don't have to be drugs. I find this common setiment that natural products cost too much. Well if you don't have whatever pharmaceutical drug insured, you are likely paying just as much if not more for your western medical drugs and related treatments, especially for those who have to PAY to see doctors, ie Americans.


Thanks for not thinking I'm crazy! ^^ lol

Yeah, I find CBT and therapists too expensive for me. :/ Thankfully I found this book that's been helping me overcome my SA.


----------



## jawad (Nov 12, 2015)

does it really works ? i am amazed....


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Kind of on topic, but kind of off topic (without derailing).
> 
> I think breathing exercises help and--how do I put this?--"in the moment" meditation. Nothing cheesy, like "ooohmm" or anything, just taking 5 minutes to focus on breathing and if your thoughts stray, to think of being in the now. No past, no future, in the now with each breath. It's been kind of helping me. Not a cure all, but nothing you have to pay for.
> 
> ...


I do agree with your stance, but if you think anything which helps an individual induce a meditative state is 'cheesy', you haven't studied the philosophy of meditation throughly enough.


----------



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Kind of on topic, but kind of off topic (without derailing).
> 
> I think breathing exercises help and--how do I put this?--"in the moment" meditation. Nothing cheesy, like "ooohmm" or anything, just taking 5 minutes to focus on breathing and if your thoughts stray, to think of being in the now. No past, no future, in the now with each breath. It's been kind of helping me. Not a cure all, but nothing you have to pay for.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! I tried it last night. Can I focus on the sound of my breathing? Cause that's what I did. I'll try to do it each day.  Maybe it'll help me sleep. I always have so many thoughts shooting off in my head this will probably take me a while to get a hang of.

I definitely believe in breathing. I do tactical breathing for stress/fear/anxiety and try to remember to breath "deep" instead of taking shallow breaths.

By "veil coming off" do you mean peace? Or perhaps enlightenment?  Or something else?



catcharay said:


> Something recent I've been trying is lavender oil.. just the standard variety from your grocers. The back labeling says for temporary stress relief, apply twice daily behind the neck, on forehead and on the temples. It is supposed to be calming but you don't have to pay the $50 price tag.
> 
> Not sure of immediate relief, but I'm sure it's got a good background effect. At night I will do this. I think essential oils will marry with meditation very well. Still practicing meditation.


I've tried lavender in the past but it does nothing for me.  That's great if it works for you though! 



jawad said:


> does it really works ? i am amazed....


It definitely works for me  The oil actually contains ten different herbal oils. Before buying Joy I researched each oil individually and found that several of them help the body produce serotonin.

"Serotonin is the "feel good" hormone in the body"

"Essential oils, when inhaled, head straight for the limbic system, which because of its relationship to the endocrine system allows for balanced hormone production and release."

http://www.suzannebovenizer.com/aro.../aromatherapy-and-seasonal-affective-disorder

"Serotonin flows when you feel significant or important. Loneliness and depression appears when serotonin is absent."

"Princeton neuroscientist Barry Jacobs explains that most antidepressants focus on the production of serotonin."

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/thai-nguyen/hacking-into-your-happy-c_b_6007660.html


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I found a natural supplement that helps with depression. I was taking Wellbutrin and it was causing me to have insomnia. My therapist recommended that I try 5HTP. I looked it up online and it seems to be pretty popular. Jim Carrey used it for his depression. The first night I took it I slept like a baby. I am actually in a pretty good mood today and I don't feel as terrible as I was feeling with the Wellbutrin. This is my fourth day taking it. I will tell you if you are taking an SSRI don't take 5HTP and the SSRI at the same time as you can overdose. I purchased mine at Walgreens and surprisingly it was under $15. I was kind of scared to tell my doctor about it. I told her about it yesterday and she actually was very supportive.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

winterspell said:


> Thanks for this! I tried it last night. Can I focus on the sound of my breathing? Cause that's what I did. I'll try to do it each day.  Maybe it'll help me sleep. I always have so many thoughts shooting off in my head this will probably take me a while to get a hang of.
> 
> I definitely believe in breathing. I do tactical breathing for stress/fear/anxiety and try to remember to breath "deep" instead of taking shallow breaths.
> 
> By "veil coming off" do you mean peace? Or perhaps enlightenment?  Or something else?


 After a couple of times, it feels like a light in your thoughts. It's interesting. Like, you know when you're tired and everything is bright. It's like that, with the exact opposite of annoyance. Could be the oxygenation.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

winterspell said:


> It definitely works for me  The oil actually contains ten different herbal oils. Before buying Joy I researched each oil individually and found that several of them help the body produce serotonin.
> 
> "Serotonin is the "feel good" hormone in the body"
> 
> ...


Hmm this is piquing my interest, thanks for sharing, I'm going to take a deeper look into essential oils.


----------



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> After a couple of times, it feels like a light in your thoughts. It's interesting. Like, you know when you're tired and everything is bright. It's like that, with the exact opposite of annoyance. Could be the oxygenation.


Thanks for the explanation! Sounds very zen. Yeah, seems like all that oxygenation is effecting the body in an interesting way.


----------



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

catcharay said:


> Hmm this is piquing my interest, thanks for sharing, I'm going to take a deeper look into essential oils.


No problem!


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

That seems like a placebo at most. How can an oil stimulate 5ht, dopamine or any other neurotransmitter responsible for depression. It wouldn't stop shizophreniac from hallucinating or parkinsons patient from having tremors and just like depression these are caused by malfuctioning brain chemistry.. unless it's just boredom and not actual depressive disorder. I think you'd benefit a lot more from simply finding a hobby.


----------



## MaulikShah (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, I avoid taking any kind of supplements. So whenever I get depressed I go out for a walk for relaxing. I have found this technique to be quite effective. But sometimes if I am not able to relax then I do yoga or go out with my friends because I think that it is better to go out with your loved ones in such situation as they can help you come out of it and make you feel better.


----------



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

Lauris said:


> That seems like a placebo at most. How can an oil stimulate 5ht, dopamine or any other neurotransmitter responsible for depression. It wouldn't stop shizophreniac from hallucinating or parkinsons patient from having tremors and just like depression these are caused by malfuctioning brain chemistry.. unless it's just boredom and not actual depressive disorder. I think you'd benefit a lot more from simply finding a hobby.


I have hobbies.

Have you ever looked up the science behind aromatherapy and essential oils? I have. Maybe if you did, you'll understand how it works. 

Inhaling the scent of an oil...and then it changes your mood...it doesn't sound too far-fetched when you think about it. Don't ppl inhale a certain illegal plant to get high? That illegal plant alters the brain. Changes the mood. So is it really that hard to believe, there are other plants out there, legal ones, that can do the same thing? Except the oil I use, Joy Essential Oil, doesn't give you a high. When my depression is very severe it gives me peace from my depression. When my depression isn't as severe, it not only gives me peace but it puts me in a good mood.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sometimes i pour some lavender oil on a tissue and put it on my nose just to relax. They did it in a yoga class once during the final corpse pose and i loved the idea. It's true that essential oils have properties. They don't reach the root of a problem but I think they may help soothe symptoms that are relatively mild. 

For depression you may want to try neroli? It can be very expensive, but it's wonderful. I'd probably try another citrus like orange. Just be careful, if it touches your skin it may burn it.


----------



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

MaulikShah said:


> Well, I avoid taking any kind of supplements. So whenever I get depressed I go out for a walk for relaxing. I have found this technique to be quite effective. But sometimes if I am not able to relax then I do yoga or go out with my friends because I think that it is better to go out with your loved ones in such situation as they can help you come out of it and make you feel better.


That's great walking works for you!  I've read that walking/exercise releases endorphins and thus helps in relieving depression. I've tried walking while severely depressed and unfortunately it doesn't work for me. If I'm kinda sad, walking will uplift my mood a bit.

I wish I had friends to go out with...that's partly why I have depression. I don't have friends in real life. Hopefully that'll change one day...


----------



## AngelaNicholson (Dec 7, 2015)

I do yoga and exercise for mind relaxation and fit body.
Aromatherapy is also a good way to relieve stress and depression.


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

winterspell said:


> I have hobbies.
> 
> Don't ppl inhale a certain illegal plant to get high? That illegal plant alters the brain. Changes the mood. So is it really that hard to believe, there are other plants out there, legal ones, that can do the same thing?


The THC found in the illegal plant - cannabis, when inhaled crosses blood-brain-barrier and acts on cannabinoid receptors, which produce euphoria by stimulating dopamine, like cocaine or other drugs, that's why it's illegal.

The ingredients of that oil are all legal, because they do not mimic any of neurotransmitters and don't even cross blood-brain-barrier in the first place to take an effect, that's why they are legal, otherwise they'd be abusable and banned already.

Placebo is a powerful thing, you associated that smell with relaxation and it helps you, that's good, but in severely depressed and with treatment-resistant depression it will be no more effective than placebo.


----------

